

How Autocosmos.com Uses Azure Search - ashmaka
http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/autocosmos-finds-azure-search-as-a-service/

======
samirahmed
has anybody ever tried/evaluated boht AWS Cloud search
[https://aws.amazon.com/cloudsearch/](https://aws.amazon.com/cloudsearch/) and
Azure Search? AWS seems a lot cheaper.

~~~
evboyle
Hi, I'm Evan an Engineer on Azure Search. I'm not aware of any published in
depth comparison of the two services. We'd love to hear your thoughts and
feedback if you'd like to give the service a try. We have a free tier that
allows you to load up to 10k documents. If you do give it a try, please feel
free to reach out to me at username at company.com.

